# A great father without a doubt. Double transport



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

So I came home from work and went straight to the Variabilis tank to check on some eggs they layed yesterday. Little did I know what I was about to find. Then I see the male transporting :0 . At this point I was very excited and went to get the iphone to snap some quick picures. I come back and upon closer inspection I see that he was actually transporting two tadpoles. AWESOME!!! I think I'm going to leave them in there and see if one of the females takes care of them. I did it a few months ago without succes, but I thought, what the heck, I already have raised one froglet, I have 5 developing tads plus a new clutch of for eggs, so why not let them try. 
On another note, I went to check the azureus tank and found their second clutch. I don't think it's good, but I didn't expect it to, since it's only their second. 

Here are some crappy iphone pictures of the double transport.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Great shots!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome! What a hard worker.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Thats awesome glad you caught it on camera


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Those are great pictures! These frogs amaze me with their parenting skills.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

What kind of parental care did you notice from the female? Did ever find unfertilized food eggs in with the tads? Were the male and female just breeding in water that had tads?


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Aurotaenia said:


> What kind of parental care did you notice from the female? Did ever find unfertilized food eggs in with the tads? Were the male and female just breeding in water that had tads?


 I haven't noticed any parental care from the female yet. The male is still carrying them as of right now. The previous times I had let them try to raise them, I never say any of the two females attempt to feed them. But then again, I don't observe all day long, so I'm not sure. The only time they bred in a used canister was only one time, and the canister didn't have any tads yet, only developing eggs.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

OK. It's now been two days and he's still carrying them. He decided to show off and gave me a good photo session. Enjoy.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Here are some more pictures. Should I start to worry or should they be OK for a bit longer??


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Amazing shots


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks. I just wish I had a better camera. He was only carrying one later during the evening. I looked for places where he could have deposited the other one, but couldn't find it. The lights are off now and he is calling. It's a different call than usual though. It's not consistent. He calls a few times and keeps quiet for a long time. He calls a few times again several minutes later.


----------

